# Alpha 2 is released



## supermatt9 (Jun 20, 2011)

Alpha 2 is out!

Read about it and download it here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA2-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port

I installed mine by rebooting into recovery and installing the zip through clockwork mod. I did NOT wipe data or cache or anything like that and it seems like everything is fine. The first reboot will take quite a bit longer than normal.


----------



## matthindle (Oct 19, 2011)

That was far quicker than I was expecting! Looking forward to trying this one out.


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

ALPHA 2.1 is out


----------



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

supermatt9 said:


> Alpha 2 is out!
> 
> I installed mine by rebooting into recovery and installing the zip through clockwork mod. I did NOT wipe data or cache or anything like that and it seems like everything is fine. The first reboot will take quite a bit longer than normal.


Did the same thing, worked for me. No more volume thru the speaker with your headphones on


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

Alpha 2 is a MASSIVE improvement! Impressed so far guys! Keep up the good work


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

is there a changelog for alpha 2


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ You could try reading the thread on it. I'd start there...


----------



## matthindle (Oct 19, 2011)

Definitely a huge improvement. It's ace being able to sit and listen to SomaFM Cliqhop through my earphones while my TP is charging away on the Touchstone. Good times!


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

Well my touchpad has been on standby a few hours now. Wifi still works and the battery is still the same percent :grin3:


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

If installing the zip through CWM Recovery, does the TP keep all your previous setting, screens, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> If installing the zip through CWM Recovery, does the TP keep all your previous setting, screens, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, as long as you don't do a factory wipe.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking forward to see if some of the hanging issues are fixed and how battery life is. Installed through zip with no issues. This added to the fact I just realized yesterday my webOS is still on 3.0.2 means more TP fun this week.


----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

my tp hung w/o wipe. it wouldn't get through the CM logo. Wipe and install works fine. just need to restore the data.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine installed w/o wiping. I have no idea how much really changed but that was one of the quickest ROM updates I've ever done.

Huge thanks to the CM team. You guys rock.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

How can we verify if the alpha2.1 install installed successfully?


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> How can we verify if the alpha2.1 install installed successfully?


1. Choose pop up button from Status Bar.
2. Choose Settings.
3. Scroll down and choose About Phone.
4. Should see CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> How can we verify if the alpha2.1 install installed successfully?


plug in headphones and change volume on touchpad.

You should hear the beeps only through the headphones.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

jpierson said:


> 1. Choose pop up button from Status Bar.
> 2. Choose Settings.
> 3. Scroll down and choose About Phone.
> 4. Should see CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG


thanks, thats what i saw when i was poking around, however I don't remember the string that was there for the original ALPHA


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

not sure which part of battery life supposed to be improved, but mine is dropping 2-3%/hr when playing with the unit.

haven't really put it down long enough to see if this thing is actually going to sleep

GOVENOR SETTINGS:
Conservative
192 low
1620 high

All CPU online - Unchecked.
while screen off, i have the cpu set for 192mhz all the time.

charging on the wire to 100% and will do a few more tests..


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

the battery definitely improved. I am watching the touchstone charge the TP now WHILE I am using it. In alpha 1, the touchstone LOST charge of the TP when it was sleeping.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

looks like battery life may have improved on the sleep,but usage (web surfing) still drops pretty quick


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> looks like battery life may have improved on the sleep,but usage (web surfing) still drops pretty quick


I am only seeing 3-5% drop an hour, that's still 8-10 hours of playtime so I am happy


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

Battery life is improved for the case when unit is sleeping.
When it's not sleeping, there is a huge battery for display which consumes almost 1A at full brightness.

Additionaly for those who installed the update using CWM,
it's missed in the notes, but you till better run ACMEInstaller at least one (can e.g. reinstall moboot, or cwm with it)..
There is updated script for webOS being installed that helps with future webOS updates so that you no longer need to reinstall moboot after them.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

ie, as in put the new update zip in the cminstall directory and do the command line again?


----------



## Layd Dly (Oct 19, 2011)

Installed Alpha 2 Successfully through CWM. Cant wait to check it all out now.


----------



## ingenue007 (Oct 15, 2011)

i am getting random reboots that i never got with the initial alpha version. just reboots randomly on its own. wiped davlik cache. should i wipe the partition cache?


----------



## netuser (Oct 14, 2011)

"jpierson said:


> 1. Choose pop up button from Status Bar.
> 2. Choose Settings.
> 3. Scroll down and choose About Phone.
> 4. Should see CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG


Even in alpha 1 it indicate CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG so this means nothing. Only way is to check if some of listed bugs in change log are gone for example headphone one


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

netuser said:


> Even in alpha 1 it indicate CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG so this means nothing. Only way is to check if some of listed bugs in change log are gone for example headphone one


suspicions confirmed. thanks!!


----------



## soyanks (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, after Alpha 2 update, sleep of death looks like it is fixed but my touch-screen no longer responds after sleep.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Edit: Okay it looks like my WiFi is connected, however only the browser works. Nothing else will connect. Market, Amazon Appstore, G+, Voice. Nothing else can connect.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Kayone said:


> My wifi is completely broken now. Not even the workaround works anymore.


open the Terminal app and type:
su
rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> open the Terminal app and type:
> su
> rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot


I shall try that. Give me a second.

Edit:
Nope. Wifi connects, but only the browser (and now Skype) will connect, nothing else.


----------



## jerrycrystal (Oct 13, 2011)

Take a look at the system time, is it 1970? if so, then adjust the time and you will good to go.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

jerrycrystal said:


> Take a look at the system time, is it 1970? if so, then adjust the time and you will good to go.


That seems so silly and yet it worked. :/ Thank you for your help.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

oh yea the time reset causes certificates to not work and almost all my internet requiring apps and widgets stop working. so random.


----------



## Macmee (Oct 13, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> oh yea the time reset causes certificates to not work and almost all my internet requiring apps and widgets stop working. so random.


This does/used to happen on Windows if time was set incorrectly. No idea if it's still the case.


----------



## soyanks (Oct 13, 2011)

Interesting. Did Alpha2 cause the time reset? Mine didn't have such reset


----------



## TiberiusErectus (Oct 19, 2011)

Just installed it and I have to say...nice!. Very stable..no issues (yet anyways).


----------



## pauli20000 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just installed using CWM, get to android logo will not start. Did start once but locked up. Should I use acmeinstaller.

pauli20000


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

soyanks said:


> Interesting. Did Alpha2 cause the time reset? Mine didn't have such reset


nope, since alpha 1, my time reset only twice but first time it happened, it was a paint to figure out what went wrong.


----------



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> open the Terminal app and type:
> su
> rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot


Worked perfectly...my wifi was totally unresponsive after the Alpha 2 update...ran the suggested via Terminal app it rebooted and found my wifi and all is good...thanks


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

pauli20000 said:


> Just installed using CWM, get to android logo will not start. Did start once but locked up. Should I use acmeinstaller.
> 
> pauli20000


in clockworkmod, wipe data/factory reset then install update.zip


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

Folks that are updating from cm7 a1, be very patient on the first boot into CM7 a2, it DOES take a while to boot the first go around.
When you think it may be hung, it likely is not.


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> open the Terminal app and type:
> su
> rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot


I know this is a dumb question. I am so noob to this. How to open terminal app?


----------



## pauli20000 (Oct 18, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> in clockworkmod, wipe data/factory reset then install update.zip


I did the wipe data/factory and reinstall keeps rebooting, will start sometimes then locks up


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Im suppose to clear some kind of cache? About to do my first attempt with A2.1, want to get it right the first time.. There's the partition and dalvik cache??


----------



## eric90066 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just completed my update. Happy to notice my stereo bluetooth headset works perfect. Voice support, not so much.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Im suppose to clear some kind of cache? About to do my first attempt with A2.1, want to get it right the first time.. There's the partition and dalvik cache??


Yeah, in clockwork just wipe cache partition and dalvik (in advanced). Flash the zip and you should be good.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

I installed the A2.1 without Wipe.. just booted and running it now without problems!

Great!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

So we need a thread, telling us about a thread? lol

come on guys.... lol


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Still having an issue with Location Services. Accuweather and Facebook still have problems because of this.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi!! does have any one still have WIFI problem? Although I have updated AP2 already, some problems had still not been fixed (WIFI still not stable or cant to search my WIFI & screen off still cant wake up by power bottom "ps: I had reset the CPU min:198mgz though setcpu" ) . Anyway, I think the reboot of AP2 slower than AP1, does have anyone think so ?


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> ^^ You could try reading the thread on it. I'd start there...


I came here for this.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Yeah, in clockwork just wipe cache partition and dalvik (in advanced). Flash the zip and you should be good.
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


thanks. The cyanogen logo was spinning for a bit, started to get worried. But everything seems to be running fine now. What did clearing my cache do? I assumed it would have deleted all the apps I've downloaded.. everything still seems to be intact


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

jeff0519 said:


> Hi!! does have any one still have WIFI problem? Although I have updated AP2 already, some problems had still not been fixed (WIFI still not stable or cant to search my WIFI & screen off still cant wake up by power bottom "ps: I had reset the CPU min:198mgz though setcpu" ) . Anyway, I think the reboot of AP2 slower than AP1, does have anyone think so ?


The initial reboot is supposed to be slower, are you finding that consecutive reboots are slower ?

Also with your wifi you can try wiping the settings if you are having issues with it as well.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> thanks. The cyanogen logo was spinning for a bit, started to get worried. But everything seems to be running fine now. What did clearing my cache do? I assumed it would have deleted all the apps I've downloaded.. everything still seems to be intact


Basically clearing the caches just allows the ROM to boot into a cleaner environment. Flashing without wiping can potentially cause problems. Only way you'll lose all user data is if you wipe data/factory reset. You really only need to do this if you are switching ROMs or major changes in the update.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## soyanks (Oct 13, 2011)

twiddler said:


> Still having an issue with Location Services. Accuweather and Facebook still have problems because of this.


Did you install FakeGPS app?


----------



## pauli20000 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well it looks I need to start from scratch it finally booted into android but seems unstabled. Will using acmeinstall to reinstalll every be ok or do I need to do something special.

pauli20000


----------



## sincitybronze (Aug 21, 2011)

ironman43 said:


> open the Terminal app and type:
> su
> rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot


A little embarrassed to be asking this but I imagine others have this question too. Does && mean enter the ampersand twice or does it mean hit return/enter twice? I tried both methods then rebooted and it fixed my wifi "strobing" so thank you!


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

i have the first alpha downloaded on my touchpad. if i choose to update, will all my settings and apps be deleted?


----------



## boyblu95843 (Oct 15, 2011)

After I reboot the touchpad in to the mode with the huge USB symbol my computer doesn't read the drive. Therefore I can't even install CM7. Frustrated as heck!


----------

